# Beef 4/18



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

USDA report.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/usda_good_markets_less_cattle_NAA_Jo_Windmann/


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

One thing not mentioned is the Easter weekend impact on the market. That will be more apparent in the next couple weeks. Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Feedlots and packers have found a way around reporting to the USDA. Cattle sold on a formula, usually with a future delivery, do not have to be reported as current sales. It has become the gray area in reporting.

Either last week or the week before, 200,000 head left the feedlots. Only 15,000 were reported as transactions that week. Those were believed to have been the Holsteins and Corrientie cattle which always sell at a lower price.

Auction numbers are pretty accurate. Those numbers would be hard to adjust. The stocker, feeder and packer numbers are private treaty and require integrity to be considered accurate.

Some friends and I went to a different cattle sale today. Good deals were far and few. Stocker cattle were through the roof with good demand. When order buyers have the green light on stocker calves it is a good sign the future is in good shape.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tim I didn't know of that loophole! The packers know the loop holes........fact is they created them.... Mel


----------

